# Số lần nung bộ ấm chén tử sa bạn đã biết chưa?



## gomsubaokhanh (14/10/21)

Chắc hẳn không ai ở giới trà đạo là không biết tới bộ ấm chén tử sa - một dụng cụ pha trà được coi là hoàn hảo nhất hiện nay. Vậy có bao giờ bạn tự thắc mắc liệu để tạo ra chiếc ấm tử sa này các nghệ nhân sẽ phải nung chúng qua bao nhiêu lần không?

Bạn có từng thắc mắc tại sao bên trong nắp ấm lại thường có những hạt cát nhỏ so với thân ấm bên ngoài? Nếu bạn chưa biết những điều trên thì hãy cũng gốm sứ Bảo Khánh tìm hiểu thông qua bài viết dưới đây nhé!

Bộ ấm chén tử sa trải qua mấy lần nung?

Ấm tử sa vốn đã xuất hiện từ rất lâu, trải qua suốt hành trình phát triển qua nhiều giai đoạn khác nhau. Giai đoạn nung ấm được chia ra làm 2 đó chính là trước và sau thời Dân Quốc.

Trước thời Dân Quốc

Ở thời điểm này những chiếc ấm chỉ phải trải qua một lần nung, quá trình làm ấm người nghệ nhân sẽ làm lắp ấm và thân ấm vừa khít, sau đó rắc thêm một lớp bột silica rồi cho vào lò nung.

Tuy nhiên, sau khi ra thành phẩm thì miệng ấm và nắp ấm lại thường không khít với nhau nữa, khi đậy nắp ấm lại và xoay thì lại xảy ra tình trạng bị kẹt, không trơn tru.






Xã hội phát triển, nhu cầu dùng ấm ngày càng cao, độ khít của nắp và miệng ấm Tử Sa cũng được các nghệ nhân và người dùng chú trọng hơn, vì vậy bắt buộc phải có sự thay đổi trong quá trình làm ấm.

Vậy chính xác thì sự thay đổi đó là gì, nó mang lại kết quả như thế nào, hãy tiếp tục cùng Bảo Khánh theo dõi.

Ấm Tử Sa trải qua mấy lần nung sau thời Dân Quốc

Về sau này, để khắc phục vấn đề nắp ấm và miệng ấm không khít nhau sau khi nung, các nghệ nhân đã nghiên cứu và cho vào quá trình làm ấm thêm một bước gọi là “chỉnh khâu”.

Theo đó, khi ấm đang ở dạng phôi sống trước khi nung người làm ấm sẽ nặn nắp ấm lớn hơn miệng ấm một chút. Sau đó đưa ấm và lò nung và nung lần 1 để vừa chính tới (là lúc ấm đã co ngót xong). Đưa ấm ra khỏi lò rồi dùng máy mài mài nhẵn phần rìa nắp, miệng ấm và những phần thừa ra của nắp ấm.

Tiếp đến nghệ nhân sẽ sử dụng đất làm ấm và bôi lên những vị trí vừa mới mài (bước này nhằm mục đích giúp những phần đã mài được nhẵn hơn). Sau đó đưa ấm vào lò và nung lần cuối để ấm chính hẳn là được.

Như vậy, với những chiếc Ấm Tử Sa sau thời Dân Quốc sẽ trải qua 2 lần, 1 lần là khi làm hình ấm xong, nắp ấm lớn hơn miệng ấm và cho lò nung đến khi đất chín, ấm co ngót xong. Lần thứ 2 là sau khi chỉnh khẩu, tức khi ấm co ngót nghệ nhân sẽ làm bước chỉnh khâu để tăng độ khít giữa nắp và miệng ấm, tạo nên thành phẩm như ý.

>>> Xem thêm: Tìm hiểu số lần nung của bộ ấm chén tử sa? Lý do nắp ấm có những hạt nhỏ?


----------

